# NotM2's First M235i ED: Trip Report



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

The trip has started. I am at Atlanta airport. But not a good start since our U.S. airways flight to Philadelphia is delayed 2 hours. So we will miss our connection to Munich.

US Airways has rerouted us through Manchester adding almost 12 hours to our flight time.

Looks like we won't be able to see much in Munich Sunday.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

*tough break*

That stinks, but I'm sure you'll push through and make the best of it. Supposed to rain sunday anyway!


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

A lot of stores are closed on Sunday as well. Might not be missing much. Hope the rest of the trip goes smoother!


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

After a 4.5 hr delay in ATL, we had to run from one end of Philadelphia airport to the other to barely make our flight to Manchester (added layover due to the missed connection).


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hopefully the misadventure(s) with the flight means that the balance of the trip will be absolutely fantastic. Keep us posted, and best of luck.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hard to sleep tonight, but have to be at the Welt at 8:20am.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Enjoy the Welt!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

NotM2 said:


> Hard to sleep tonight, but have to be at the Welt at 8:20am.


I guess that is good news. Sounds like there were no further delays and you made it to your destination. Looking forward to your report on how the day at the WELT went.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's my compliance!

Where's das buch?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

NotM2 said:


> View attachment 515714
> 
> Here's my compliance!
> 
> Where's das buch?


Congrats! I never signed it, but I think you have to ask someone in the lounge to bring it out.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Storms were causing major flight issues Saturday afternoon and evening. Glad you were able to arrive Munich in time for ED. Enjoy the ride! Post pics.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Congratulations! It looks great! 

Das Book is on a desk just to the right after you first enter the premium lounge. Or put another way, it's the last desk you pass as you leave the area where you signed the paperwork and walk to the side where the lounge chairs and food are.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got done with the factory tour. Having couscous salad and coffee before driving the Alpenstrasse to Berchtesgaden.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow. That's a beautiful car! So jealous.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful car and I am sure you are going to have a blast on your drive! Enjoy!


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys!

Birgit checked us in at the Welt and Rudolf was our delivery specialist. Both were very nice. This was our first BMW, so we took our time with the car.

Getting out of Munich around 2:00-2:30pm was impossible yesterday. It seems that's their rush hour. 

Anyway we got on to the Alpenstrasse at Gmund am Tegernsee and followed the Alpenstrasse all the way to Berchtesgaden. 

It rained most of the way, but visibility was good and the scenery was gorgeous.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

In Munich, we stayed only one night at the Arthotel near Hauptbahnhof. It was good.

In Berchtesgaden, we are staying at Gasthaus Pension zur Kugelmuhle on the recommendation of festers and it's great.

I woke up late this morning due to jet lag. The view from my room was amazing.









But it was raining heavily. So we scrapped the idea of going to Eagle's Nest and instead headed to Salzbergwerk salt mine close by. Here is the Berchtesgadener Ache river just outside the mine.









My 10 year old enjoyed the mine a lot.

Even though it was still raining, we went to Konigsee afterwards. Got on the boat and got off at Salet. Walked to Obersee and saw the falls. Sadly I didn't take any phone pictures there, so those would have to wait until I am back home and can process the dSLR photos.

I had some venison for dinner at Kugelmuhle.

Looks like rain is going to be with us still. Here's to hoping we can make the best of it.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Today started out rainy but by the time we got to Salzburg, it had stopped. We parked in the alstadtgarage under the mountain and spent the day wandering around Salzburg. Spent a lot of time at Mozart's residence and birthplace as well as the fortress.

Here's a view from the fortress:








On the pedestrian bridge over the Salzach River, there were a lot of these locks:







What is the story behind them?

Also saw a number of Jesus on the cross statues on the side of the road B305 around the Berchtesgaden area.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Weather was nice today.

We drove the Grossglockner High Alpine Road. Really enjoyed driving the M235i there.

















Pasterze glacier


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Beautiful pictures!! Glad the weather finally turned in your favor!


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

opfreak said:


> wow that's quick.
> 
> my 235 has been waiting for a truck to WI since the 14th, it seriously takes that long to get a truck?


62 days from drop off in Zurich to PCD.

Good luck with your redelivery.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Got my license plate.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Got appointment for getting black kidney grilles installed at the dealership day after PCD.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

NotM2 said:


> Got appointment for getting black kidney grilles installed at the dealership day after PCD.


You will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the PCD experience. Took a buddy the first time. Taking the wife the second time when I pick up my 235 'vert back from ED. Enjoy the off-road portion of the PCD. It's fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

CE750Jockey said:


> You will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the PCD experience. Took a buddy the first time. Taking the wife the second time when I pick up my 235 'vert back from ED. Enjoy the off-road portion of the PCD. It's fantastic. :thumbup:


From going to several Camp Jeeps with the XJ (Cherokee) it's going to be a fun experience to see the differences and similarities between what they do on their demo course vs. what BMW has set up. I know there's video out there, but it doesn't convey the pucker factor of sidehill driving, compression braking, etc. you get in person.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife couldn't come. So I drove in a rental with a friend today to the Greenville Marriott. 

Looking forward to the PCD experience tomorrow.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Almost done at the Performance Center. All I need is the car now. PCD is really fun experience. My favorite was the hot lap.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

When the PCD people put my plate on, the colorful Georgia plate looked a bit odd without a frame. So I bought a black M frame from the Performance Center gift shop. It looks a lot better.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Changed the grilles to black ones.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats on reuniting with your car. Looks great! 

I was m 3851 z, 38 numbers and 2 days after you at the Welt, IIRC.


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

NotM2 said:


> Got a "Zoll" letter from Hauptzollamt Munchen for 18 euros in the mail today.
> 
> BMW ED says I don't have to do anything about it.


Just got one of those Zoll letters today for our ED 2 weeks ago. This one appears to be a bill for 12 euros. All German. No translation. It does have my VIN number. That's about the only thing I recognize on the letter.


----------

